# Georgia might be the most overrated program in college football history



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

In todays Orlando Sentinel...........any comments?.......

Without this fluke Lindsay Scott play, Georgia would be South Carolina <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vOhWVvsrq5k&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vOhWVvsrq5k&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

 HOOVER, Ala. — Keep hearing and reading about how Georgia football coach Mark Richt is on the imaginary hotseat.

 Such talk is a disservice to one of the classiest coaches in college football and one of the best coaches Georgia has ever had.

   The problem is this: Georgia fans have way too high of an opinion of their program. In fact, I believe an argument could be made that Georgia is the the most overrated program in college football history.

   Think about this: Georgia has won one national title in the modern era and that came 30 years ago in 1980. And the only reason it happened then is because of two lightning-in-a-bottle happenstances: The Bulldogs were fortunate enough to sign arguably the greatest player in college football history (see Herschel Walker) and they were lucky enough to take advantage of one of the biggest fluke plays in college football history (see above video of Lindsay Scott’s catch-and-run against Florida during the national championship season).

    Granted, Richt is coming off his worst season (8-5) at Georgia, but his overall record of 90-27 certainly doesn’t merit talk about his job being in jeopardy.

  When I asked Richt Thursday at SEC Media Days if he was disturbed about being on the imaginary hotseat, he replied, “I understand the business. I understand that this is how things go. I don’t worry about it. My goal is to focus on the important things — the things I can control.”

   But that’s hard to do at Georgia, where the fans expect the Bulldogs to compete for national championships every season even though they’ve only won one in modern history.

  The fact of the matter is this: Without Herschel Walker and Lindsay Scott, Georgia would be closer in history and tradition to South Carolina than it is to Florida.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

Yawn.  Keep trolling little fella.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yawn.  Keep trolling little fella.



x 2


----------



## ReDawg333 (Jul 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> The fact of the matter is this: Without Herschel Walker and Lindsay Scott, Georgia would be closer in history and tradition to South Carolina than it is to Florida.




I love this part.....I love this even better:  Overall record 46–39–2, UGA....Don't forget about: Largest margin of victory 75–0, UGA.  I guess this make UF more like Vanderbilt or Miss. St without Spurrier?

How do you have history or tradition when nobody outside of Gainesville even knew UF had a program 20 years ago?


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> x 2



X3, GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I love this part.....I love this even better:  Overall record 46–39–2, UGA....Don't forget about: Largest margin of victory 75–0, UGA.  I guess this make UF more like Vanderbilt or Miss. St without Spurrier?
> 
> How do you have history or tradition when nobody outside of Gainesville even knew UF had a program 20 years ago?



They've had a great run recently.  But something about the way they always have to remind everybody just makes them seem unsure of themselves and like they really don't think they belong.

The last line is the funniest.  You could take two or three players or coaches from any program's history and say, "Without these people..."


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 23, 2010)

we own the overall W-L, makes you look like a goofball posting it up!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yawn.  Keep trolling little fella.



x4... the fall of the percieved (and I stress percieved) floriduh roman empire is going to be fun to watch.  Getting rid of a bunch of jackleg posters on this site will just be a side benefit.

too bad some of the good florida fans on here that enjoy talking football instead of smack are overshadowed by clowns like this...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't bite gents...


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> They've had a great run recently.  But something about the way they always have to remind everybody just makes them seem unsure of themselves and like they really don't think they belong.



No doubt they have been good recently....our overall record still stands and I look forward to us getting passed this mental block with Fla. It is funny that they have won alot lately and still feel the need to tell everyone...all the time. Act like you've been there before. And what exactly makes that a fluke play? He caught a pass and outran all those "amazing" fla athletes? Sounds normal to me. Sorry Herschel didn't pick Fla.....


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## bilgerat (Jul 23, 2010)

the guy who wrote that article is probly about 24 years old ,never played sports in his life and couldn't run from one end of the Field to the other. he defiantly dosent know crap about collage football.
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## DSGB (Jul 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Without this fluke Lindsay Scott play, Georgia would be South Carolina



Rex Robinson hits the field goal and UGA still wins.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> the guy who wrote that article is probly about 24 years old ,never played sports in his life and couldn't run from one end of the Field to the other. he defiantly dosent know crap about collage football.
> Go Dawgs!!



hahaha! don't hate on us youngans bilgerat! i'm only 23 but i've been to over 75 uga games and my dad used to make me watch all the old games on vhs when he recorded them. we have shelves of vhs tapes from back in the day and all the dvd's of herschel glory days. just cuz i am young doesn't mean i dont know my uga. ......and i played sports in hs for the record...even got some rings. dont know about ol dewalt but dont hate on him for being young....you can hate on him for liking fla tho


----------



## ReDawg333 (Jul 23, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> the guy who wrote that article is probly about 24 years old ,never played sports in his life and couldn't run from one end of the Field to the other. he defiantly dosent know crap about collage football.
> Go Dawgs!!



Are the writer and the orginal poster the same guy then?


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

"Think about this: Georgia has won one national title in the modern era and that came 30 years ago in 1980."


the key words are modern era. yes uga owns the overall record, and please go back and relive those fond memories yall have from the 40's


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> "Think about this: Georgia has won one national title in the modern era and that came 30 years ago in 1980."
> 
> 
> the key words are modern era. yes uga owns the overall record, and please go back and relive those fond memories yall have from the 40's



  i'll let some of the older dawgs handle this one


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Without this fluke Lindsay Scott play, Georgia would be South Carolina .



Without this fluke Dewalt, florida would have honest, cordial fans.  the similarities are interesting...


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 23, 2010)

Herschel Walker....check
1980 NC....check

The author did a great job covering UGA's history in just a few paragraphs.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Herschel Walker....check
> 1980 NC....check
> 
> The author did a great job covering UGA's history in just a few paragraphs.



How many "modern era" NC does UT have?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> How many "modern era" NC does UT have?



You got me there, I'm stumped.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2010)

Proside I appreciate your trollness


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 23, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Proside I appreciate your trollness



then you are gonna love #2 in this thread...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=555516


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 23, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Herschel Walker....check
> 1980 NC....check
> 
> The author did a great job covering UGA's history in just a few paragraphs.


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 23, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Herschel Walker....check
> 1980 NC....check
> 
> The author did a great job covering UGA's history in just a few paragraphs.


----------



## foxdawg (Jul 23, 2010)

*relevence*

if you really want to be relevent in college football a program must have an UNDEFEATED NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP. you guys feel me in on all the ones uf has had in their storied history. i'll hang up and listen.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2010)

I think my first post ever on the sports forum was about GA being overated.  Nobody has changed my mind yet...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Herschel Walker....check
> 1980 NC....check
> 
> The author did a great job covering UGA's history in just a few paragraphs.



Bahahahahhahahhahh!!!!  NICE!


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 23, 2010)

Is 1980 even still considered "modern era"?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think my first post ever on the sports forum was about GA being overated.  Nobody has changed my mind yet...



Do you think changing your mind is the goal?  Are you so important that having you on our side would mean that much?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think my first post ever on the sports forum was about GA being overated.  Nobody has changed my mind yet...



1 win against that so called overrated team this decade hasn't changed your mind?


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 23, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Is 1980 even still considered "modern era"?



30yrs and some change, I don't think so.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

if you dont like uga or believe in our program then so what.....our beliefs do not require you to. we like uga and we are proud to be dawgs. we own the record against fla. i like to think of my life as one time period....i dont break it down into sections as ya'll are doing with uga's history. if someone kills a big deer when they are 10 years old.....do they have to stop talking about it 30 years later like it does not matter? i think not. dont change your mind about uga....we love haters all the better when we do win....guess thats why i like kyle busch as well....hate him all you want he's still gonna win.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 23, 2010)

All bow down to the mighty Gators.... (man please) i hope Brantley is as good as advertised or ya'll will be deep doooooooo dooooooooo.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## maker4life (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> COLOR="Red"] i like to think of my life as one time period....i dont break it down into sections as ya'll are doing with uga's history.[/COLOR].



Then you should probably agree with the op right .


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 23, 2010)

Man I didn't even get a "we step on their face with a hobnail boot and broke their nose" blah blah blah. Man this forum as become weak.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 23, 2010)

I was at an LSU/GA game and the tiger fans starting chantin Overrated, overated- they went home losers.


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i like to think of my life as one time period....i dont break it down into sections as ya'll are doing with uga's history.



how old r ya?? and it sounds like too me u r breakin it down into sections if "think of my life as 1 PERIOD"!! and if there is a man here that saw all the 46 victories that uga won, then I will be more then happy to listen to him talk trash.
I was a youngun in the 70's and 80's, I hate a LOT  of crow when the dogs owned Florida. But in my lifetime, i have been lucky enough to shovel more crow then they have lately.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Then you should probably agree with the op right .



they were sayin that our championship wasnt in the modern era. football is football...wins are wins...and championships are championships....except for techs win in 1990 nat champ(fake).


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> how old r ya?? and it sounds like too me u r breakin it down into sections if "think of my life as 1 PERIOD"!! and if there is a man here that saw all the 46 victories that uga won, then I will be more then happy to listen to him talk trash.
> I was a youngun in the 70's and 80's, I hate a LOT  of crow when the dogs owned Florida. But in my lifetime, i have been lucky enough to shovel more crow then they have lately.



yea i am young....you can go up some in this thread and read about my history with uga. how does is sound like i'm breaking my life down? its one section! one continuous uninterrupted section until you die. no new era or old era....just life.


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> they were sayin that our championship wasnt in the modern era. football is football...wins are wins...and championships are championships....except for techs win in 1990 nat champ(fake).



How many National Titles does UGA have? How about Tech?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

That guy at the Sentinental is a hack, and a homer. I have read his stuff before.  Fish wrapper.


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> how does is sound like i'm breaking my life down? its one section! one continuous uninterrupted section until you die. no new era or old era....just life.



no one here is tryin to break down your life as an era!! you are the one that said 1 section. So I would assume there is more then 1 part??? No one here is agruing the fact that the 80's were good to UGA. and if you want to hang your hat on all those victories from back in the early to mid 1900's then go right head. My point is, is that I personally could care less what happened in college football way back when my dad was a young boy.

The same people on here that try and preach about UGA's history and winning record are the same people who complain about Notre Dames history and how it's irrelevant to todays game. And they get upset with the media love affair with the Irish.


----------



## olcowman (Jul 23, 2010)

All the gators enjoy this holier than thou speech making and poor mouthing the dawg fans because we are expecting a little more out of the current coach. Man they sure have forgot about the way they run ol' Zook out of town in no time flat.... he didn't get much of a chance to begin with did he? Somebody hit the nail on the head a post or two back.... it is kind of ridiculous to compare a heralded program like Georgia's with close to a century of competition on the gridiron with a school that sprang up out of nowhere about 20 years ago. Heck I don't think nobody outside of gainesville even knew that their was a school off that I-75 interstate exit? I remember a flea market? a truckstop with ugly lot lizards(prolly uf cheerleaders now that i think of it) and maybe a fruit stand? But don't recall seeing nothing about no college when we stopped there on our way to the beach every year or so....


----------



## maker4life (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> The same people on here that try and preach about UGA's history and winning record are the same people who complain about Notre Dames history and how it's irrelevant to todays game. And they get upset with the media love affair with the Irish.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> no one here is tryin to break down your life as an era!! you are the one that said 1 section. So I would assume there is more then 1 part??? No one here is agruing the fact that the 80's were good to UGA. and if you want to hang your hat on all those victories from back in the early to mid 1900's then go right head. My point is, is that I personally could care less what happened in college football way back when my dad was a young boy.
> 
> The same people on here that try and preach about UGA's history and winning record are the same people who complain about Notre Dames history and how it's irrelevant to todays game. And they get upset with the media love affair with the Irish.



well i like the history of college football....i like notre dame only because of their history...and Rudy of course. life is only 1 part. youre born....you live...you die....all in one interrupted time period.


----------



## foxdawg (Jul 23, 2010)

*hello?*

all you gators have lock jaw. someone please tell me when was the last uf team to be undefeated national champs. i am listening...hello...hello.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> How many National Titles does UGA have? How about Tech?



uga won in 1942 and 1980 outright(got recognized in '27, '48, and '67. played for more than that. tech "claims" 4. the one in 1990 was a joke....the won the citrus bowl.


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

olcowman said:


> All the gators enjoy this holier than thou speech making and poor mouthing the dawg fans because we are expecting a little more out of the current coach. Man they sure have forgot about the way they run ol' Zook out of town in no time flat.... he didn't get much of a chance to begin with did he? Somebody hit the nail on the head a post or two back.... it is kind of ridiculous to compare a heralded program like Georgia's with close to a century of competition on the gridiron with a school that sprang up out of nowhere about 20 years ago. Heck I don't think nobody outside of gainesville even knew that their was a school off that I-75 interstate exit? I remember a flea market? a truckstop with ugly lot lizards(prolly uf cheerleaders now that i think of it) and maybe a fruit stand? But don't recall seeing nothing about no college when we stopped there on our way to the beach every year or so....


 from 1960 till the Florida great run, UGA was 18-11 over the gators. the 1950's, uga was 4-6 against the gators. the dog fans are just as bad as the gator fans on picking which time in football they want to brag about so it does seem that there was actually football pre spurrier days at UF!!

here is a site for some of you young UGA fans that might let you relive the so called glory days

http://www.cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/div_ia/sec/florida/opponents_records.php?teamid=1265


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yawn.  Keep trolling little fella.




Baby dogfish on!!!.............


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> all you gators have lock jaw. someone please tell me when was the last uf team to be undefeated national champs. i am listening...hello...hello.



maybe your comment was worth any gator fans time 
how many national champions have gone undefeated?? did uga have to play in a championship game to play for a title? I can tell ya this, the MAJORITY of college football fans could care less if their team was undefeated when they won their championship, as I would imagine you wouldnt care if uga lost a game or two if they was playin for a title. but I guess we'll never know


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> They've had a great run recently.  But something about the way they always have to remind everybody just makes them seem unsure of themselves and like they really don't think they belong.
> 
> The last line is the funniest.  You could take two or three players or coaches from any program's history and say, "Without these people..."



still hooked.............


----------



## foxdawg (Jul 23, 2010)

*records*

it is as simple as this, if you are gonna bring up the past, it has to be all the past. not just yesterday or last week, all of it. again i shout from the highest mountain, PLEASE 1 GATOR FAN TELL ME WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME UF WON AND UNDEFEATED NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP?. i don't want to hear about when uf backed in to the game because someone else got beat the last game of the year.


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> it is as simple as this, if you are gonna bring up the past, it has to be all the past. not just yesterday or last week, all of it. again i shout from the highest mountain, PLEASE 1 GATOR FAN TELL ME WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME UF WON AND UNDEFEATED NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP?. i don't want to hear about when uf backed in to the game because someone else got beat the last game of the year.


AGAIN, no gator fans disputes the past READ MY TYPING!! UGA OWNS THE OVERALL WINS AGAINST THE GATORS all I am sayin, is I hope yall enjoy those victories from the 40's and before


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> from 1960 till the Florida great run, UGA was 18-11 over the gators. the 1950's, uga was 4-6 against the gators. the dog fans are just as bad as the gator fans on picking which time in football they want to brag about so it does seem that there was actually football pre spurrier days at UF!!
> 
> here is a site for some of you young UGA fans that might let you relive the so called glory days
> 
> http://www.cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/div_ia/sec/florida/opponents_records.php?teamid=1265



just cuz some of us are young doesn't mean we don't know what we are talking about. like i said earlier i've been to over 75 uga games....bowl games...sec champ games. i;ve got all the old games on vhs and watched them all. just cuz you saw it live on tv doesn't mean the vhs shows it differently or you have more insight on what happened. i grew up with red and black on. nothings going to change that. fla fans and uga fans are always going to argue. just funny how uga has sooooo many rivalries....fla only really has us and fla state. everybody wants a piece of uga....come and get it


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> just cuz some of us are young doesn't mean we don't know what we are talking about. like i said earlier i've been to over 75 uga games....bowl games...sec champ games. i;ve got all the old games on vhs and watched them all. just cuz you saw it live on tv doesn't mean the vhs shows it differently or you have more insight on what happened. i grew up with red and black on. nothings going to change that. fla fans and uga fans are always going to argue. just funny how uga has sooooo many rivalries....fla only really has us and fla state. everybody wants a piece of uga....come and get it



 rewind your vhs tape and tell me who was qb for uga in 1946?? the point being, I doubt you care who it was, and I know I dont care!!

from 1915 till 1948 UF had 4 wins, and the dogs had 21!! that is a 17 wins more to start off a rivalry. UF is only 7 victories away from tying the overall record. Yall act like uga has always dominated the gators

by the way, let me know who scored the 4 touchdowns for the dogs in 1927 while you are watchin your VHS!!


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Proside I appreciate your trollness




You gotta appreciate the results, spiderboy.......


----------



## foxdawg (Jul 23, 2010)

*ok chadair i understand your slow*

now that we have got that point across, maybe you can go talk to other rival fans because uf has not got anything on uga. not total wions, championships, bowl wins, nothing.now shoo, go away, and don't come back until you go undefeated, and win it all because it is hard for me to call a team champions when ole miss beat them at home the same year.


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> uga won in 1942 and 1980 outright(got recognized in '27, '48, and '67. played for more than that. tech "claims" 4. the one in 1990 was a joke....the won the citrus bowl.



Are you sure? I double checked with Wikipedia just to verify that your #s weren't right.

Tech claims 4 NT
(1917, 1928, 1952, 1990)

UGA claims 2
(1942)(1980)

And while we are on the topic of undefeated champions,
"1942 - 11–1 Georgia was chosen as champion by at least half of the recognized polls" (What % of the poles picked Tech as the Champs in 90???)


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> now that we have got that point across, maybe you can go talk to other rival fans because uf has not got anything on uga. not total wions, championships, bowl wins, nothing.now shoo, go away, and don't come back until you go undefeated, and win it all because it is hard for me to call a team champions when ole miss beat them at home the same year.



this exactly why no one answered your question to begin with who cares if they were undefeated. ask any of your dog fan friends on here if they would not be excited about a championship season if they had a loss or two

but hey, if you enjoy livin in the past from your grandfathers day, then have at it


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> rewind your vhs tape and tell me who was qb for uga in 1946?? the point being, I doubt you care who it was, and I know I dont care!!
> 
> from 1915 till 1948 UF had 4 wins, and the dogs had 21!! that is a 17 wins more to start off a rivalry. UF is only 7 victories away from tying the overall record. Yall act like uga has always dominated the gators
> 
> by the way, let me know who scored the 4 touchdowns for the dogs in 1927 while you are watchin your VHS!!



had to be shiver or nash to score those. one was the captain of the team that year and i believe the other was an all american or something to that nature


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 23, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> now that we have got that point across, maybe you can go talk to other rival fans because uf has not got anything on uga. not total wions, championships, bowl wins, nothing.now shoo, go away, and don't come back until you go undefeated, and win it all because it is hard for me to call a team champions when ole miss beat them at home the same year.



Champion is the best team. Lots of teams have gone undefeated without winning a title, and lots of teams have won a title without going undefeated. I guess you can only be a National Champion if the poor dog fans recognize you as a champion.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> Are you sure? I double checked with Wikipedia just to verify that your #s weren't right.
> 
> Tech claims 4 NT
> (1917, 1928, 1952, 1990)
> ...



uga was recognized by polls a few other times as i mentioned. i'm pretty sure(almost positive) that tech was only recognized by 2 polls in 1990. with 3 other teams being recognized as well. ahhhh wikipedia....where anyone can post anything they want


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> Are you sure? I double checked with Wikipedia just to verify that your #s weren't right.
> 
> Tech claims 4 NT
> (1917, 1928, 1952, 1990)
> ...



you will have to wait till he is done watchin his VHS from 1927. but you are corrcet


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 23, 2010)

undefeated does not equal champion, it is a possible subset of champion.

Champion is the acknowledged top team at the end of the season, undefeated or not.

Your qualification of champion must = undefeated is not a view generally shared.


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> you will have to wait till he is done watchin his VHS from 1927. but you are correct


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> Champion is the best team. Lots of teams have gone undefeated without winning a title, and lots of teams have won a title without going undefeated. I guess you can only be a National Champion if the poor dog fans recognize you as a champion.:rofl:



I don't know about that but apparently you don't consider yourselves champions until you beat UGA.  Yall went out and got rings made in celebration.

Sorry but Tech will never live that one down.


----------



## foxdawg (Jul 23, 2010)

*ok bub i'll bite*

sure there are teams that are voted as champios with losses. there is only one way to have no "opinion based championships" and that is to win'em all, something the great university of florida has failed to do, even back in old grandpa's time.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> you will have to wait till he is done watchin his VHS from 1927. but you are corrcet



i do have books ya know


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know about that but apparently you don't consider yourselves champions until you beat UGA.  Yall went out and got rings made in celebration.
> 
> Sorry but Tech will never live that one down.



still the funniest thing to ever happen in college football! buying rings for beating an instate rival whoopie!!!!!


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 23, 2010)

foxdawg said:


> sure there are teams that are voted as champios with losses. there is only one way to have no "opinion based championships" and that is to win'em all, something the great university of florida has failed to do, even back in old grandpa's time.



So what argument are you going to use so you don't have to recognize GT's 4 titles?


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

fishinbub said:


>



you do all your research on wikipedia??   try using reliable sources like books or encyclopedia....not a website where anyone can type anything they want....thats funny to me


----------



## foxdawg (Jul 23, 2010)

*this is a uf/uga thread*

who invited you? come back and talk to me when the nats beat uga more than 1 time a decade (with players that are eligable).


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i do have books ya know



Ya got you some crayons to go with them books?


----------



## fishinbub (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> you do all your research on wikipedia??   try using reliable sources like books or encyclopedia....not a website where anyone can type anything they want....thats funny to me



No, just the un-important stuff. I find it odd you are calling out my sources even though the information is correct. I don't spend all day looking up information in books just for an argument. Wastes valuable fishing time. Besides I was just verifying information I already knew, so I could make sure I wasn't using false information. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Ya got you some crayons to go with them books?



o no i'm sorry....are you in need of some crayons? i'm sure your local walmart has some if your kids have used all yours up


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> No, just the un-important stuff. I find it odd you are calling out my sources even though the information is correct. I don't spend all day looking up information in books just for an argument. Wastes valuable fishing time. Besides I was just verifying information I already knew, so I could make sure I wasn't using false information. Maybe you should try it.



just funny cuz i went back and looked and i did type that uga had 2 and tech had 4 trying to figure out where i was wrong????


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> o no i'm sorry....are you in need of some crayons? i'm sure your local walmart has some if your kids have used all yours up


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


>



muttfish on AGAIN?
........ain't you gettin a little sore-mouthed?


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> o no i'm sorry....are you in need of some crayons? i'm sure your local walmart has some if your kids have used all yours up



You ain't eatin them crayons again, are ya?


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> You ain't eatin them crayons again, are ya?



aw aren't you a cutie shame on your mama for letting you eat the dish tablets.....might be what happened to your brain


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> muttfish on AGAIN?
> ........ain't you gettin a little sore-mouthed?



On a serious note, to the writer's point.  If he wants to characterize the 1980 NC as simply a product of a "fluke paly" he needs to stop and think about what he si saying.  After all that is a dangerous game for a gator to play.  

If not for what could also be called a fluke play, UGA beats Florida in 2002 and runs the table and wins the NC.  

Since we are diving down rabbit holes here and exploring what might have been, lets go a littler further.  If UGA had not been the victim of a "fluke play" in '02 and won the NC, maybe they win at least one more during the Greene/Pollak years.  maybe two more.  Then suddenly UGA looks more like what UF likes to thinbk they are and UF is South Carolina.  The fluke play, what might have been game works both ways.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

well said....dewalt is extremely annoying and hasn't said anything but something about hookin you south ga since his first post. seems very mature too 

i agree we may have played a lil better the followin year in 03 had we won a title in 02. lsu made us look bad


----------



## bonaireboy (Jul 23, 2010)

National Championship in "Modern Era".....1
Arrest warrants issued .....1000
Pounding that overrated red and black chest and falling short time and time and again...priceless


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> well said....dewalt is extremely annoying and hasn't said anything but something about hookin you south ga since his first post. seems very mature too
> 
> i agree we may have played a lil better the followin year in 03 had we won a title in 02. lsu made us look bad



yeah well lately he's been busy sending indignant pms around to everybody crying about how he's being mistreated.  Give him time.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> National Championship in "Modern Era".....1
> Arrest warrants issued .....1000
> Pounding that overrated red and black chest and falling short time and time and again...priceless



pretty sure florida has some guy getting looked at and if it follows throught they will have to give up their sugar bowl victory


South GA Dawg said:


> yeah well lately he's been busy sending indignant pms around to everybody crying about how he's being mistreated.  Give him time.



awww i better get him some tissues


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> still the funniest thing to ever happen in college football! buying rings for beating an instate rival whoopie!!!!!




No,...the funniest thing is having a parade to celebrate a pre-season #1 ranking,...followed closely by a nighttime "black-out" on national TV.

sorry doggies, that was a hanging curve...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> No,...the funniest thing is having a parade to celebrate a pre-season #1 ranking,...followed closely by a nighttime "black-out" on national TV.
> 
> sorry doggies, that was a hanging curve...



hey it is what it is.  Still doesn't top getting rings made though.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> hey it is what it is.  Still doesn't top getting rings made though.



yea we couldn't help the blackout....and the parade idk bout. but we didnt spend our school's bowl money on some crazy rings


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2010)

fishinbub said:


> No, just the un-important stuff. I find it odd you are calling out my sources even though the information is correct. I don't spend all day looking up information in books just for an argument. Wastes valuable fishing time. Besides I was just verifying information I already knew, so I could make sure I wasn't using false information. Maybe you should try it.



This would be a great topic,...where to find the best sports info. in the least amount of time,...certainly have to be careful with wikipedia, but is there a site full of sports stats that can be cross referenced.
you know obscure stuff such as,...BoJackson yds vs UGA, or Walker's yds vs AU ,...Coaches vs, Coaches etc. etc.
Might keep things a little more honest around here


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> hey it is what it is.  Still doesn't top getting rings made though.



In-State Champ. rings are a little...ah....well,...you dawgs should feel proud that it meant that much to them


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> This would be a great topic,...where to find the best sports info. in the least amount of time,...certainly have to be careful with wikipedia, but is there a site full of sports stats that can be cross referenced.
> you know obscure stuff such as,...BoJackson yds vs UGA, or Walker's yds vs AU ,...Coaches vs, Coaches etc. etc.
> Might keep things a little more honest around here



very true. i hate wikipedia. i have a pretty good knowledge of uga stuff from all the sportsguides and books i have from when i was younger.  but i hate when someone zooms to wikipedia and copies and pastes and acts like they came up with it.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> In-State Champ. rings are a little...ah....well,...you dawgs should feel proud that it meant that much to them



well thank you i dont really care what the techies do. their fans are so sunshiney


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> you will have to wait till he is done watchin his VHS from 1927. but you are corrcet



i was correct as well unless ya'll simply cant read. i put gt with 4 and uga with 2. wanna go back and look?? go ahead


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> yeah well lately he's been busy sending indignant pms around to everybody crying about how he's being mistreated.  Give him time.




You have a problem with a PM that you feel the need to reference on this thread? 
Why don't you post it so the folks know what was said, not just your lack of reading comprehension or spin you want to put on it?


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> You have a problem with a PM that you feel the need to reference on this thread?
> Why don't you post it so the folks know what was said, not just your lack of reading comprehension or spin you want to put on it?



argh! ruff! growl! somebody got his undies in a wad


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i was correct as well unless ya'll simply cant read. i put gt with 4 and uga with 2. wanna go back and look?? go ahead


but you was implying 3 others. we can read just fine thank you


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> but you was implying 3 others. we can read just fine thank you



i simply put uga is recognized by some as having 3 others....for your information. just like many other schools are recognized for other national championships. which is why it was in parentheses. sure you can read?


----------



## chadair (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i simply put uga is recognized by some as having 3 others....for your information. just like many other schools are recognized for other national championships. which is why it was in parentheses. sure you can read?



you didnt have to do it for me!! and I was reading before u was p00pin in your pants


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> you didnt have to do it for me!! and I was reading before u was p00pin in your pants



aww do you want a prize? proud of you for learning to read so quickly


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> argh! ruff! growl! somebody got his undies in a wad



probably panties.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> you didnt have to do it for me!! and I was reading before u was p00pin in your pants



Looks like you have found your new SuperSport.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> probably panties.



what i was thinking


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> National Championship in "Modern Era".....1
> Arrest warrants issued .....1000
> Pounding that overrated red and black chest and falling short time and time and again...priceless



Falling short you say?  Not against your bugs little fella.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jul 23, 2010)

Good grief. I cannot believe so many have bitten on this topic. Don't give this guy the satisfaction.

Dewalt, hate for anything (the UGA football program included) will do nothing but wear you down and add negativity to your life. Be a better person.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> Good grief. I cannot believe so many have bitten on this topic. Don't give this guy the satisfaction.
> 
> Dewalt, hate for anything (the UGA football program included) will do nothing but wear you down and add negativity to your life. Be a better person.



he didn't last long....kinda coward off after his last post


----------



## Hogtown (Jul 23, 2010)

All you Dawgs need to step back. Bianchi makes his living twisting everyone's respective tail. He was a writer for the Jacksonville Times Union before going to Orlando so he is keenly aware of the reaction his article will provoke. Next week he'll be whacking the Gators and the following he'll be after UM. That's what he does. He is Orlando's "Finebaum".


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2010)

Finebaum = "Firebomb"

Dude has made a heck of a living doing just that.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 23, 2010)

Soooooo,  reading this thread.......

I have learned that GT is a better program than UGA,,cause,,,,,Hey,,,,,,,,they have more National Championships in there history.

And UF is a better program also.......cause hey,,,,,they have more national Championships in their history.

Or if you wanna go recent,,,,UGA owns GT.

And UF owns UGA.

Man its soooooo nice to be a Florida fan.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 23, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Soooooo,  reading this thread.......
> 
> I have learned that GT is a better program than UGA,,cause,,,,,Hey,,,,,,,,they have more National Championships in there history.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't lay all them eggs in one gator nest lil buddy...the fat lady just sprayed her throat with a fresh Yeungling...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Soooooo,  reading this thread.......
> 
> I have learned that GT is a better program than UGA,,cause,,,,,Hey,,,,,,,,they have more National Championships in there history.
> 
> ...



Sleeze!!!!
Where you been buddy? 

Oh, sorry for interupting your black panther party. Ya'll please continue......


----------



## sleeze (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sleeze!!!!
> Where you been buddy?
> 
> Oh, sorry for interupting your black panther party. Ya'll please continue......



Hey,,,man,,,just been laying low.

Football season is around the corner sooooooo i need to .


----------



## ACguy (Jul 23, 2010)

UGA is not that overrated. It just seems like it because we are in the south. We get to hear all the UGA fans hype UGA up . I have  seen only a few UGA fans predict UGA to lose as many or more games then their over under for the year. I would be surprised if people out side of the south thought UGA was overrated.


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> he didn't last long....kinda coward off after his last post



My mama told me it was unfair matching wits with halfwits.
The problem being that some of you idiots can't tell the difference between the person who posted the article on this forum and the sportswriter who wrote it for the Orlando Sentinel.


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 23, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> Good grief. I cannot believe so many have bitten on this topic. Don't give this guy the satisfaction.
> 
> Dewalt, hate for anything (the UGA football program included) will do nothing but wear you down and add negativity to your life. Be a better person.



Herman,
READ MY ORIGINAL POST...........I DIDN"T WRITE THE ARTICLE, I ONLY POSTED IT.

I figured that the reasonable folks on this forum would notice the difference.

Try not to put yourself in with the panties in a wad, shortbus, reading comprehension challenged crowd.


----------



## Buck (Jul 23, 2010)

This one is finished..


----------

